# Meet your moderator



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello all

I'll be your mod...

Lets try to keep it positive and respect each others opinions and talk e-bikes!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

NEPMTBA, good to have someone looking over this forum.

One thing I have noticed regarding e-bikes is that there is a lot of controversy and confusion regarding where you are allowed to ride e-bikes as far as park lands go.

I think it would be a good idea to start a sticky that discusses where you can and cannot legally ride e-mtb's.

For example it would be good to let people know that you can legally ride an E-mtb on any Delaware Park trail that allows bicycles.
9201 Regulations Governing State Parks

It would also be good to let people know that e-bikes are defined as "motorized vehicles" by the federal government and therefore would not allowed to be used on non-motorized trails on federal park, BLM or forest service lands.
IM 2015-060, Electronic Powered Bicycles on Public Lands


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

...May the odds be ever in your favor!

Seriously though. this forum needs some moderating. It might even be a productive and civilized sub with decent attention. I hope it works out!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for accepting what's sure to be a tough job. Been enjoying my DIY Class 1 in SoCal, but the rules are still ambiguous even though the manufacturers wrote the assembly bill supposedly to allow Class 1 e-bikes on city, county and state trails. Be interesting to see how it plays out, but I'll be trail riding, not couch jockeying.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Well...

I'm pretty easy going, I like to see all sides of the story, and allowing others to have their opinions is good. Were all on this big blue planet together and if possible to help each other we all benefit more than fighting with each other. I look forward to getting us into the future and progressing in all way towards better lives through e-biking.

Oh I all ready got the job? So much for my speech! Actually you all will teach me more than I could ever teach you as I am only one person in this great mechanical process we call e-biking...


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

singletrackmack said:


> NEPMTBA, good to have someone looking over this forum.
> 
> One thing I have noticed regarding e-bikes is that there is a lot of controversy and confusion regarding where you are allowed to ride e-bikes as far as park lands go.
> 
> ...


 Very good idea. Would you like to start the thread and I will sticky it?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Might be helpful to know where people are from. Maybe a CA sub forum or Eu?


----------

